# Current USA Light



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

I just got in a Current USA Light, 30" 130 Watt do you have to run the fans with this unit?


----------



## ezeke1 (May 1, 2007)

I have a 36" fixture and I only run the fans when all 4 bulbs are on. They are loud so I avoid keeping the fans on as much as possible. The lights run hot, but I don't think they run so hot that they would burnout without the fan on. Just my experience.


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

I have that fixture and I do not run the fans. I have not noticed either the tank or the fixture getting overly hot. I do have it up on the legs. I run it ten hours a day.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

patrick76 said:


> I just got in a Current USA Light, 30" 130 Watt do you have to run the fans with this unit?


Hi Patrick

Did you get the Satellite or Orbit fixture?

Here's a mod for the 30" Orbits, but it will not work on the Satellites. Satellites are too narrow. (It may work on the 24" and 48" Orbits as well.) You can place an AHSupply 2x36w side by side reflector between the two lamp clips. Mark it where the moon lights are and drill these two holes out. Then snap it back in place. It makes it brighter in the middle. 
(Part 36217 - MIRO 4 Reflector for two 36 watt compacts side-by-side 17.25"L x 7"W x 2"H. Price: $24.99 http://ahsupply.com/mcart/index.cgi?code=3&cat=9 )

I'm sorry that it doesn't help with your fan noise issue. I have two Orbits and the fan noise doesn't bother me.


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

I got the Satellite one. I have mine up on the legs as well, i guess i will not worry about turning the fan on then. Thanks for all you advice. Also i have the plastic top on my tank that came with the tank should i take that off of the tank? Right now i have the USA light over where the other light was.


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Check out the All-Glass Twin-Tube Versa-Tops. The back section is ~6 1/2" wide for lighting reasons. The front part is shorter. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...ll&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2004&Nty=1


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Is there a need for this? Do i really need it?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

The hinge is in the way using regular Versa-Tops and blocks some light. This twin tube Versa-Top allows you to have glass underneath the fixture and not blocking the light. I don't know if the cover that you have now is blocking any light or not.

Do you need it? That's completely up to you.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

patrick76, you live someplace relatively warm so whether you choose to use a glass top is completely up to you. 

In the Northeastern United States where it can be cooler some people prefer to have glass tops on their aquariums. 

If you choose to, you will find out that having a glass top cut to whatever shape of your tank that you want is a very good bargain. Compared to what you will purchase in the local fish store, you might as well either draw a template or just give the glass shop the dimensions of your tank. 

I am in the process of setting up a new tank and taking my sweet time planning it all out. One of the best things that I did was take the tank to the glass shop with me. Watching the gentleman take the measurements, I know I will have a much better quality glass top than if I just took the measurements myself. But then again, I haven't picked it up yet. 

What do the instructions say with your light fixture? My Current USA Orbit instructions basically told me (I believe) to either use a glass top or hang the light fixture over the tank and water so that the light fixture would never touch the water. 

Tell us what you think would work best for you. 

Jimbo205


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Right now i am using the legs that it came with and i took off the plastic top of the tank it still has the plastic around the edges of the tank but that is it. I just want to make sure that it is ok to have it over the tank with no cover on it.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I believe for those that live in warm climates that is practical. 
For those of us that live in colder climates it might not be. 
I generally prefer to keep my evaporation down to a minimum, but at the same time I just removed my glass top from my 10 Gallon the other day and have not put it back on yet. With the summertime warmth and sunshine my plants are exploding in that tank and I like to be able to see them from the top (I need to do some MASSIVE trimming and scaping when I have time (ha)). 

It truly is a personal choice. What did the instructions say that came with your light fixture?


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

It said to al least have a glass top on the tank.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

At some point (not now) you may want to check into how much it would cost for a glass top. You may be pleasantly surprised how cheap they can be made from a glass shop compared to things sold at a local fish store. I just got one for my 20 Gallon Tall Tank that I am planning, and it was so worth it. Nice and thick without being too thick and just looks real nice. Fits snug to into the edge of the lid. 

It really is up to you. 

But I do think that with 'possible' heat from the light on a plastic top would not be a good thing. 

You may want to call or email the manufacturer of your light fixture and ask. Tell them about your set up.

They should give you a straight answer and their reasons behind their answers. 

Jimbo205


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

One more question i have a old light and tank how do you get the build up off of the glass that is between the top of the tank and the light?


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

What I do is fill the bathtub with a small amount of water (1, 2 or 3 inches) either warm or cool, doesn't matter I don't think. 

If you have vinegar in the house pour some into the water. 

You may want to let it soak for a little bit. 

Then you have the option of either scraping it off with a razor blade (for a glass top) or a plastic type material - Algae Scrubber - almost looks like a sponge. Or a 'scrungee' thing. 

That should help.

If you can't use the tub, you can wrap the top in either paper towels or something like that and basically do the same thing.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Somebody feed my creature some ice cream! It's turning into a, a, a, devil?


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Thanks i will try that out.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

patrick76, if you are lucky enough to have a digital camera I would love to see what your tank and light look like. Just out of plain curiousity. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

ok i will put up some pics tomm


----------

